# Bach's E Major Concerto (1042) 3rd Mvt on Mandolin, Guitar & Bass



## fluxman (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello,

Bach is pretty huge on the mandolin recently (thanks in part to Chris Thile), so I thought I'd try my hand at learning some, and made a video:






It's a bit rusty in places, but I had great fun doing it, and would love to know what all you classical boffins think. 

Also, what a bassline (or should I say "Basso-Continuo-Line")...you don't find basslines like that in today's music!

I've also been learning some Bach which has a low B in it (meaning I'd require a 5 string electric bass)..i didn't know baroque music went that low!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

That's really great, fluxman. I'm into both classical and bluegrass music, so your version of Bach really struck a chord with me . And why don't you just play the low B up an octave and use you four-stringer?


----------

